# Heat Mat Concern - Fire Risk?



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello All,

I received a Thermo Mat Pro this morning for use in a new vivarium, within the operation instructions in in states;



> We recommend not to use floor heating with vermiculite or wood substrates in general.


I've purchased slate to use as my substrate which I was going to raise slightly so that it doesn't sit directly on top of the mat. However, the mat will be placed within a Beech Wood vivarium.

Would this be Ok or would I also need to place slate below the heat mat?

This is my first setup so I'm a little concerned over the risks - Is there any need to be?

Any advice/comments welcome.

Thanks You


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've never heard of that make of heat mat, is it an unusually high wattage or anything?

I have always used microclimate and ultratherm inside vivariums fine, and don't think they have warnings on them but they are very low wattage (6-50w from 7" up to 47").

If it's not a strangely high wattage I would assume it would be fine like the other heat mats.

Assuming you use a thermostat anyway there should be little to no chance of it overheating, let alone causing a fire hazard.


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt reply.

I purchased the Lucky Reptile HEAT Thermo Mat PRO 20W;
Lucky Reptile

And I also invested in the Lucky Reptile Thermo Control PRO II;
Lucky Reptile

So in theory I should be safe using the above with the mat sat directly on the floor of the vivarium.

Thank You,

Jason


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, I can't see 20w burning anything and with a thermostat it's doubly safe so should be fine


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Excellent Stuff.

I hope you have a good trip to Hamm 

Jason


----------

